# Opening Day Wasatch Bull



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I was debating if I should post this story on any of the hunting forums since there always seems to be such drama involved with everything that people post now-a-days. However, for some reason it seems like there is much less drama on this forum than many of the others I frequent, so I thought I would post it up.

I was fortunate enough to draw an Expo tag for the Wasatch LE rifle hunt this year. I had never hunted on the Wasatch, but knew several people that were fairly familiar with the unit. Luckily, my buddy knew someone that regularly took horses into a very secluded area that had agreed to help me find a good bull. As the hunt approached we had several decent bulls on the trail cameras that would score in the 330-340" range, any of which I would have been happy to shoot. However, there was one bull that they had spotted in the area that they guessed would be in the 370" range that they had never gotten on camera.

As opening day arrived it was raining off and on as we took the horses into the proposed hunting area. Much to our dismay, 2 other people with tags had passed us on the trail, so we just let them by and sat back to watch the lower end of the drainage. After glassing several smaller bulls a larger bull stepped out onto the hillside. We quickly hopped on the horses and rode around the basin and up the edge of the clearing where we had seen the bigger bull. After stopping the horses the big bull immediately let out a bugle. We quickly set up and began to call. He started our way, but held up at about 75 yard in the thick brush. He finally winded us, and left the area.
At this point we were out of area that we had originally intended to hunt, and besides there were two other guys sitting on the knoll we had intended to glass from. After some discussion we decided to head up to the top of the basin so we could gain some altitude and glass the area. On the way to the top of the basin we spotted several elk just down the ridgeline from us, so we headed that way. Once we made it to where we had seen the elk, we tied the horses up and slowly crept over the hill. There were several bulls just over the hill, the biggest being around 300". We decided that this was a good place to eat lunch, and just continued to watch the draw that contained the elk. 

After 20 minutes we began to hike down the ridgeline so that we could get a look at what was on the other side of a small hill that was below us. On the way down the ridgeline one of the people in our party glassed down the big canyon to the West. He told us to stop, and let us know that there was a giant bull across the canyon. When I got my glasses on him I could tell that he was at least a 7 point, and that he had great fronts. There was no doubt that we had to try to get on that bull. The biggest concern I had was that he was standing in a small clearing surrounded by scrub oak. If he took a few steps one way or the other he would be in thick cover never to be seen again.

Me and a buddy headed down the hill using what cover we had to hide us. We were moving quickly trying to get into position before he moved back into the scrub oak. However, as luck would have it the bull bedded down right in the middle of the clearing. Knowing that we had more time we slowed down and carefully mad our way to a small clearing across the canyon from him. My buddy pulled out the range finder and said, "He is 598 yard away". Before the hunt started I practiced shooting quite a bit and was able to shoot a good group at 400 yards, and knew where I was shooting at 500 yards, but had never shot out to 600 yards. Since the bull had not moved I took my time getting my shooting sticks out and cleaning my scope of with a dry rag since it had been raining so hard. After letting my breathing and heart rate slow down I put the gun up to my shoulder. My buddy had his spotting scope up watching to see where I hit if I were to miss. As I squeezed off the first shot I could tell that it was a clean miss, and since it had been raining so much it was hard to tell where I had hit. The bull slowly stood up and continued standing in the clearing. I reloaded and aimed just a little higher than I had on the first shot and pulled the trigger. The bullet left the gun followed by a satisfying pop coming from across the canyon. My buddy yelled, "You hit him, shoot again!" I put another bullet in the chamber and shot again only to miss. The bull just continued to stand there in the clearing when I shot another shot. It was followed by the same satisfying pop from across the canyon. The bull then walked down the hill and stopped out of sight in a group of trees.

After about 15 minutes the bull had not left the trees, so we hiked across the canyon over to where his original bed was. Sure enough 5 yards out from his bed there was blood, and everywhere he stopped there was a good pool of blood. We followed the blood trail into the trees. Suddenly we heard the bull crashing down the hill, and my heart sunk. We went down the hill to where he had been bedded down and found massive amounts of blood. We then sat down and gave him a little more time to bleed out and started down the hill again. The bull had bedded down again 75 yards away from where we first jumped him. After a quick finishing shot the bull was dead at the bottom of the canyon.

We had the bull down by 12:00 opening day, but didn't get back to camp with the meat and cape until midnight that night. It was an amazing hunt and was fortunate enough to share the experience with great friends and my father. The bull is a 7x8 and officially green scored just over 360". I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great story and bull! Congrats on filling your tag! Though I would questions whoever did the "green scoring". I would be surprised if he was over 340. I'm not trying to degrade the bull by any means. That is an awesome looking bull! I simply very much doubt that is a 360 bull. We'll see what the "expert" scorers on here think. Goofy?


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Three different people stretched the tape on it, one of which has taped out more bulls that most people see in their lifetime, and we were all within a couple inches of the same score.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Great bull. Thanks for sharing the hunt story.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Great story and great bull.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Great story and bull! Congrats on filling your tag! Though I would questions whoever did the "green scoring". I would be surprised if he was over 340. I'm not trying to degrade the bull by any means. That is an awesome looking bull! I simply very much doubt that is a 360 bull. We'll see what the "expert" scorers on here think. Goofy?


I'm no expert scorer, but he's a 7 x 8. that always helps to have an extra 12+ inches vs. a 6 point. His fronts and swords are also above average. I think 360 is probably pretty close.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That is a bull of a life time. I am not a professional scorer, but that bull looks 360 all day long. I am the hunter that is perfectly happy with a 6x6 but a 7x8 with good mass and inlines is hard to beat. Just looking at the picture his fronts are good and his 4ths still look like good 4ths especially when you consider the extras. On any unit I would not hesitate to shoot that bull. 

It's good to hear a success story and especially one where you spotted a lot of different animals and had the opportunity to be picky. That bull is definitely a first day bull! Anyone with the self-control to pass that bull up is likely a millionaire that bought his tag on action that can afford to buy a tag every year and has no issues eating tag soup with his caviar. Way to do it in true sportsmans fashion! And thanks for the story..


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your great story. Your bull is awesome! Bet you're glad you practiced your shooting aren't you. What caliber/bullet did you use, where did you hit him, and what kind of damage was done? -----SS


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Very nice bull! Thanks for sharing. ;-)


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

7 points look shorter than 6 points of the same main beam length. That is a really cool bull, a shooter for sure. congrats.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome Bull, Congrats!!!


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats a great bull and I would say whoever taped it is pretty close, I can see 360+ gross all day long on that bull.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the great story! Thats a good lookin bull. As SS asked, what caliber?


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Congradutlations on a GREAT bull! Nothing to be ashamed of and I appreciate you sharing your story.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome bull!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like you shot him in a rain forest. Congrats!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Score lookes good to me
Congrats


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful Bull. Nice job.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great bull,awesome story. Gotta love the "pro's" degrading your score. Anyone who states I'm not trying I degrade your bull is exactly what they are doing. Bull of a lifetime!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I also counted 7x8!


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I was shooting a 7mm with 175 grain bullets. My first shot hit him close to the spine just behind the shoulder (which took out a couple of vertebre), and I was suprised that didn't take him down. The other shot hit him low in the rib cage just behind the shoulder. He was bleeding pretty badly internally. He wasn't going too far.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

captain said:


> Thanks Guys, I was shooting a 7mm with 175 grain bullets. My first shot hit him close to the spine just behind the shoulder (which took out a couple of vertebre), and I was suprised that didn't take him down. The other shot hit him low in the rib cage just behind the shoulder. He was bleeding pretty badly internally. He wasn't going too far.


It's amazing how much punishment those big bulls can take. Built like a tank!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

What an amazing bull! And great shots considering you weren't planning one that far. Congratulations, this is a wall hanger for sure!


7mm RM? Which bullets were they exactly? Sorry, I am into gun n ammo as much as animals!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats on your bull Jim. fantastic looking elk!:mrgreen:


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> What an amazing bull! And great shots considering you weren't planning one that far. Congratulations, this is a wall hanger for sure!
> 
> 7mm RM? Which bullets were they exactly? Sorry, I am into gun n ammo as much as animals!


It was a 7mm Remmington Mag. The actual bullets were Federal Fussion 175 Grain. I had never shot this brand of bullet before, but was actually quite pleased with them.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

What an awesome bull of a lifetime! 598 is a pretty good poke.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I love this bull! Extras, length, mass....what else do you want? Great job!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great bull and nice job putting him down. Not many people could make that shot and even fewer should even try it.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> Great bull,awesome story. Gotta love the "pro's" degrading your score. Anyone who states I'm not trying I degrade your bull is exactly what they are doing. Bull of a lifetime!


True! "Pro's"= people who think they are important to hunting!

Great, great bull!!!!!!! Tad bit jealous I might add!!! Happy for ya buddy!!


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Great bull! Good shot. 

Shot a Antelope last year at 500+ last year with my 7mm mag. Quite the poke isn't it?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Gotta love those Expo tags;-)....I do...

Nice bull,:thumb:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice bull. Congrats.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Captain-

Congrats on an awesome bull. I am the archery hunter that you and DM helped by packing out my bull out a couple weeks before the hunt. It looks like you were blessed with good karma. Thanks again. Can you pm me DM's email address?

Hawkeye


----------



## riverpack (Jun 7, 2013)

Dang that is a nice bull!!! My hunts starts on the Wasatch next week. My son and I both have tags to fill.:grin:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Great story, phenomenal bull, thanks for sharing!


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice bull. I am glad you guys got such a good bull. Thanks to you guys also for helping us pack out the bull on the archery hunt. You guys are true fellow sportsman. You deserved such a great bull!!!


----------



## riverjacks (Sep 20, 2013)

*Nice Job Captain!*

It was great to see you on that saddle. I figured you were on your way somewhere important on how fast you were riding by. Wasn't that a crazy morning? I don't think I have heard that many bulls in my life. Glad you were able to get on this great bull and thanks for sharing the story and pictures.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks River Jacks. I figured we'd see you up in there. Did you guys ever end up getting your bull?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Good bull!


----------

